# Karate at European Games - Baku 2015



## Raymond (Jun 17, 2015)

I didn't see anything on this yet, but Karate was a sport for Baku 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan.

Found this video on French fighter Alexandra Sandy Recchia's Facebook page (who took home a bronze medal in kumite).


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been watching  the Games, in the karate there's kumite and kata, there's also TKD as well as wrestling. I don't particularly like the kumite as I'm not a fan of points type competitions but it's interesting. The Games have been a bit tragic so far, a young synchronised swimmer from Austria has been left in a coma after being hit by a Games bus while her and her team were walking on the pavement. It's not life threatening they say but they think she'll not walk again.


----------



## Raymond (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't practice karate (my striking discipline is western boxing, western kickboxing and TKD) but I follow some Karate competitors since I like their style and would be open to training the style if I wasn't already involved with a local gym.  But was happy when Karate was included in these games.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Raymond said:


> I don't practice karate (my striking discipline is western boxing, western kickboxing and TKD) but I follow some Karate competitors since I like their style and would be open to training the style if I wasn't already involved with a local gym.  But was happy when Karate was included in these games.




To be honest I'm not, it makes karate look wish washy and ineffective, it's points and I'm used to full contact. All I can see is the competitors bouncing then going for a point, I believe it gives a bad impression of karate.


----------



## Raymond (Jun 17, 2015)

Personally I watch WKF, Olympic TKD and sport BJJ even though I only train/spar with full contact (I belong to an MMA club locally).  I watch them simply as games, or sports and recognize what I'm watching as such without assuming that the "art" is strictly that form.  

Sorry, didn't mean to start trouble in the Karate forum.    Just thought it was nice to see the sportive side of how some people practice the art getting some recognition internationally


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Raymond said:


> Personally I watch WKF, Olympic TKD and sport BJJ even though I only train/spar with full contact (I belong to an MMA club locally).  I watch them simply as games, or sports and recognize what I'm watching as such without assuming that the "art" is strictly that form.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to start trouble in the Karate forum.    Just thought it was nice to see the sportive side of how some people practice the art getting some recognition internationally




Good grief you haven't caused trouble, it's only my opinion  I just like people bashing each other lol I don't even mind getting bashed. I just think it could be full contact and it would be really entertaining.


----------



## Raymond (Jun 22, 2015)

Just trying to be polite.    As a martial artist I respect everyone's art and try to understand their expression of it, so I was walking on egg shells in this forum since I don't practice any style of Karate (but for what it's worth, my TKD and HKD instructor also had done years of Goju-ryu but didn't reach a dan grade).  

Now on the forums for some of my other hobbies such as gaming I am much less pleasant


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Raymond said:


> Just trying to be polite.    As a martial artist I respect everyone's art and try to understand their expression of it, so I was walking on egg shells in this forum since I don't practice any style of Karate (but for what it's worth, my TKD and HKD instructor also had done years of Goju-ryu but didn't reach a dan grade).
> 
> Now on the forums for some of my other hobbies such as gaming I am much less pleasant




Don't worry about it,  I wouldn't walk on egg shells though, gets between the toes and is uncomfortable! Just be honest.

I have the women's boxing on live now, Nicola Adams has just won her fight yay!! Love that girl.


----------

